# Trimac Male (load warning)



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is the second part of my Trimac pair. I did not post any pics of him earlier, as he started coloring (in throat, and a yellow body overall) only recently.

He has become quite interactive over the past couple of months - most of the time begging for food, or trying to attack me through glass.

BTW, he is called Brute 

Enjoy!


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Love that greenish-yellow color.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW pretty! :drooling:


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

So what kind of fish are compatible with these, im probably getting a 120 and I want a pair of these guys and something else, suggestions?


----------



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot, for the comments.



convictkid said:


> So what kind of fish are compatible with these, im probably getting a 120 and I want a pair of these guys and something else, suggestions?


I got him at ~2", and I had two male convicts with him since then. Growing up, one male convict was killed - the other one is still with the Tri male so far.

I have tried other dithers/target fish with no luck. He only tolerates the convict right now. My guess is, that is because of the fact that he has been with him since he was very young. Long term though I can not say, since I have had him for a little over a year. I would suggest one (or two) male convicts, based on my (limited) experience.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

how big is he now? How long did it take him to reach this from 2 inches


----------



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

convictkid said:


> how big is he now? How long did it take him to reach this from 2 inches


I would guess ~8" at the moment. After initial growth in which he very quickly grew to ~7", he has slowed down now and is putting on more mass. I got him almost at the same time, last year - so I would say he took that much to grow to his current size.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

man, that is 1 amazingly beautiful flowerhorns.
sadly, my flowerhorn died a few months back at about 14 inches long, 3 inches thick in the head, and, beautifully colored...
But, how old is yours?
I'd steal him from you....LOL  :lol:


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats not a flowerhorn. A flower horn is something crossed some kind of hybrid. Trimacs are true breed I believe


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, sadly trimacs are the primary fish flowerhorns are made from ... this fish deffinately does not need to be "improved" at all. Very beautiful fish. :thumb:


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, guys, sorry about that then, it's just that so many people I knew/know called trimacs flowerhorns, and everything and I've heard it from experienced aquarists, and that's where I got it.
Still, either, that is a **** good looking fish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

trimacs are the main fish in the classic flowerhorns, what we call old school flowerhorns.

nice trimac, dont see many pure trimacs, and its nice to see, even though my fav fish out there are flowerhorns.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish that's for sure!! :thumb:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Very cool fish. His name seems appropriate.


----------

